# Herb Crusted Salmon......



## carolmills (Aug 6, 2006)

My favorite restaurant here in Charlotte (Charley's... no, *NOT* O'Charlies) http://www.charleysrestaurant.com changed their menu about two years ago.. they stopped serving my ultimate favorite there.. an herb crusted salmon with a sauce that was TO DIE FOR.

Does anyone have a *trusted*  recipe for herb-crusted salmon ???  Salmon has never been the same since they took it off the menu!!   

Thank heavens they havent changed the small mixed baby green salad!!


----------



## ironchef (Aug 6, 2006)

carolmills said:
			
		

> My favorite restaurant here in Charlotte (Charley's... no, *NOT* O'Charlies) http://www.charleysrestaurant.com changed their menu about two years ago.. they stopped serving my ultimate favorite there.. an herb crusted salmon with a sauce that was TO DIE FOR.
> 
> Does anyone have a *trusted* recipe for herb-crusted salmon ??? Salmon has never been the same since they took it off the menu!!
> 
> Thank heavens they havent changed the small mixed baby green salad!!


 
The herb crusted part is easy, but describe the sauce that they served with it. We may be able to help you duplicate, or at least come close to duplicating their recipe.


----------



## carolmills (Aug 6, 2006)

I belive it was a cream/butter sauce with white wine.   and either the parmesan was in the sauce or it was on the salmon.

does this sound like something you've made before??


----------



## ironchef (Aug 6, 2006)

Did the herb crust have breadcrumbs mixed in it or were the herbs just seared into the salmon on their own?


----------



## carolmills (Aug 6, 2006)

oh oh!! yes breadcrumbs... but VERY VERY lightly. 

does dijon sound too outrageous? not a lot.. just a hint maybe.

it was a very subtle melt in your mouth kind of dish.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 6, 2006)

Try this. Use the crust and fish portion of this recipe, except replace the macadamia nuts with fresh grated parmesan, and replace the cilantro with dill, tarragon, and parsley:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/macadamia-nut-crusted-halibut-thai-curry-coconut-kaffir-14107.html

Use this sauce, but half the recipe depending on how many potions you make:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/basic-beurre-blanc-12698.html


----------



## carolmills (Aug 6, 2006)

oooooooooooo   yum!  I will try this next weekend with your suggestions!  YUMMY!  I can hardly wait!!!!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU!
cam


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 7, 2006)

whoa IC, your halibut recipe sounds sooooo good!!  Unfortunately macadamia nuts are extremely difficult to find here in Rome, and if we do it is very very expensive... (the last time we saw a bag of 75g shelled nuts for 3€, but they were no good, as we wanted them for either ice cream or cakes, and they were salted!)  Maybe I will try with cashews, or do you have some other suggestion for a sub?


----------



## Alix (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey urmaniac, try almonds or even pine nuts. The pine nuts might be too soft though.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 7, 2006)

ah yes, almonds!  I have used them for coating before and they work wonderfully!  thanks for the reminder!


----------



## carolmills (Aug 17, 2006)

Iron Chef,

I just wrote a long thank you note to you, but something happened and DC burped me back to a wierd "thread error" page.   
But I do want to thank you for the recipe.  The Salmon was perfect!!!!  The sauce isnt quite what I am thinking was the one at the restaurant, but, it was very very good.  
My friend that I had over for dinner Saturday was soooo impressed! haa!  I was pleasantly surprised that the recipe that i though was involved was really a very simple, easy recipe!  Took less than 30 mins to do, and that included filet-ing the salmon.  

Thanks again!
cam


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 17, 2006)

You ought to call them or write them and ask. You might be very surprised. Our 3 kids have all worked for the Robinson brothers, one son being a manger for a while. They are wonderful guys and would probably give you at least a big push in the right direction. I asked what the cobb salad dressing was one time and they just told me.  Their bloody marys are the best--have that recipe also!.


----------



## ironchef (Aug 17, 2006)

Carol, glad it turned out. Now you just need to play around with the sauce flavor a little bit, or perhaps the sauce they used was more of a cream sauce rather than a beurre blanc. Anyhow, I'm always curious as to how my recipes turn out when other people make them so I'm very glad that your dinner came out to be a success. Thanks for posting the results!

BTW, how did the crust come out, especially the parmesan and herb flavors? Did it also come out fairly crispy?


----------



## carolmills (Aug 23, 2006)

The crust was very crispy... I think I almost had the oil too hot but it turned out very well. 
The parm/herbs/panko was a good mix.. i may increase the herbs to parm ratio next time... I will be making it again, and yes playing around with the sauce. Do you have a cream sauce for salmon that you would recommend?

thanks bunches (again!)

Gretchen,  I will call them!  I guess it never hurts to ask!  
Thanks!

cam


----------



## ironchef (Aug 27, 2006)

Carol, try using this recipe but omit the curry powder and use all heavy cream instead of coconut milk. 

http://seafood.allrecipes.com/AZ/107217.asp

After the cream is reduced and before you whisk in the butter, that's when you would add in your flavoring agents. If you want a more lemony flavor, add 2 Tbsp. of lemon juice along with the wine before reducing, or add something like lemon-thyme or zest before you whisk in the butter. 

Here are a few ideas that would go well with the parmesan-herb crusted salmon. Remember to always add only a little at first, then taste and add if needed:

Whole Grain Mustard and Dill, Chives, or Scallions
Creamy Horseradish and Dill, Chives, or Scallions 
Lemon and Capers
Roasted Red Bell Peppers (puree with reduced cream then add butter)
Crabmeat and minced Parsley or Chives


----------

